# Drifting in Utah @ Rocky Mountain Raceways



## driftenterprise (Feb 27, 2008)

Visit www.utahdrift.com

Drift Enterprise and Rocky Mountain Raceways Presents

Midnight Drift


We have the confirmed the following information for DE Season 2: 

Pre-season meeting on Saturday, March 22, 2008 at 1pm at Rocky Mountain Raceways Conference Center 
Overview of the season, purchase your membership and free drinks will be served.
Pre-season unofficial car meet and Pre-season tech inspection so be ready.

Two Practice events to get you back in the swing of things( $22.00 per session):
April 12, 2008 from 8am-Noon
April 19, 2008 from 8am-Noon 

Drift Enterprise Midnight Drift schedule:

Friday, May 2, Drift Enterprise Midnight Drift 
Friday, May 16, Drift Enterprise Midnight Drift 
Friday, May 30, Drift Enterprise Midnight Drift 
Friday, June 20, Drift Enterprise Midnight Drift 
Friday, July 4, Drift Enterprise Midnight Drift 
Friday, July 25, Drift Enterprise Midnight Drift 
Friday, August 8, Drift Enterprise Midnight Drift 
Friday, August 29, Drift Enterprise Midnight Drift 
Friday, September 5, Drift Enterprise Midnight Drift 

Two trophy events: One being held in June 2008 and one in September 2008 

Established fees for events are:

$25 for members & $35 for non-members 

Late registration the day of will be $5 for members & $10 for non-members 

Drive as a non-member 2x, after that a membership is mandatory 
Memberships are $40/year and include: 

½ price helmet rentals ($5.00)

$10 off event entry fee 

10% off Drift Enterprise merchandise: shirts, track jackets, pit crew shirts, etc. 

5% off of all orders from Identity Auto Salon 

½ Off Late Registration 

Purchase your membership early and save money all season long! 


There will also be a special appearance this season from the 2006 Formula D/ProAm Nationals Drifting Champion, 
Doug Van Den Brink in the Squires Turbo Systems drift car.










Visit Rocky Mountain Raceways - www.rmrracing.com for the full season schedule.


----------

